# Photo RAW does E-M1 II high res raw files



## mcasan (Feb 8, 2017)

Today On1 released a maintenance release of Photo RAW that included support for several new cameras.  One of them is the Olympus E-M1 II that, like the E-M5 II, does a high resolution raw file.    As of today Photo RAW is the only commercial raw converter that I know about that handles that file.  My high files can not be opened in Lr, apps using Apple raw engine, or DxO Optics.   DxO Optics does state the will support that file sometime in February.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up mcasan!


----------



## mcasan (Feb 8, 2017)

Macphun did a Luminar release today and I can now open the high res shot in Luminar......but not in Photos.    So Macphun must be doing their own raw converters and not waiting on Apple.  That is a wise move.

Later they confirmed they are doing their own raw converters.


----------



## mcasan (Feb 16, 2017)

High Res Raw support update

In the past few days both Macphun and On1 had new product releases with raw converters that were supposed to handle not only the standard 20MP raw file, but also the 60MP high res raw file. I have been turning in trouble reports and working with the help desks of both companies. Both are having problems with the raw converters for the large high res files. And both ignore the raw ORI file created when you shoot the large ORF file.

The good news is today DxO released their DxO OpticsPro 11.4.0.63 build which added support for several cameras, including E-M1 II. Using Optics I can now open the standard raw and jpg files....and......the large raw and jpg files.......and...the ORI raw file. I used a test large raw images and did some adjustments and exported the file as a linear DNG (note I said linear DNG not a raw DNG) and sent it to Luminar which opened it slowly...but without problem. So if you need proper support for your high res raw shots now, consider DxO Optics.

Still no full support from either Apple or Adobe.


----------



## mcasan (Mar 9, 2017)

Update on Photo RAW support for E-M1 II.    Today high res large ORFs don't work.  On1 has stated their next big release is mid April.   They do not promise that the raw converter fix for E-M1 II high res will be in that release.   

Back to DxO Optics.


----------



## mcasan (Apr 25, 2017)

On1 has updated their roadmap for Photo RAW.    Originally they were to make a migration tool that would migrate the Lr catalog into Photo RAW.   That was to include recreating the edits made in Lr in Photo RAW.   In the new roadmap, On1 has backed off porting raw edits from Lr DNG or sidecars into Photo RAW sidecars.    This is not all that surprising.  As I remember Adobe told Aperture users the same thing.   If folks want to have a record of the previously edited image, they have to render a TIF to import into the new library/catalog.   Of course Aperture users had the motivation that Apple ended Aperture development.   There is no such pressure behind Lr users to move to another DAM and editor package.    

Bottom line, the wife and I are not going to migrate from Lr, where we can continue to edit our TBs of images, to Photo RAW were we could not open/use the edits already done in Lr.   We will not continue to run both worlds in parallel.    So we are signing off at On1 and will continue with CC plus plugins.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 25, 2017)

mcasan said:


> On1 has updated their roadmap for Photo RAW.    Originally they were to make a migration tool that would migrate the Lr catalog into Photo RAW.   That was to include recreating the edits made in Lr in Photo RAW.   In the new roadmap, On1 has backed off porting raw edits from Lr DNG or sidecars into Photo RAW sidecars.



Completely understandable - although a bit cheeky, considering a lot of people may have already purchased on the basis of that promise.


----------



## mcasan (Apr 25, 2017)

A bit more than cheeky I think.    No import/ingest tool so I used Photo Mechanic (excellent app).  Of course that was known up front.   But now no good way to save the Lr edits and build on them in sidecars?   For the wife and I that was a "Bridge too Far".  ;     So we are back to the simple life of CC plus Macphun plugins.


----------

